# stiff in hind leg and stumbling...



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Is it both back legs or just one? Is he dragging his toes?


----------



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

left rear...not sure on the toe dragging. seems to be walking without much of a bend at the knee. my trainer was feeling it and said it felt a little swollen and my horse moved away from the touch. stumbled 9 times today during lesson, 2 from the back and 7 from the front...so stumbling all over the place...


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I am not a vet, nor do I play one on TV. The only rear lameness I'm familiar with is a slipping patella. It's fixable. 

More details are needed. HOW is his hind leg stiff? Does it seem to lock and he swings it out to the side, hobbles a little and then it's fine? Is he dragging his hind toes? When you say "stumbly" do you mean in the front, or are you feeling him stumble in the rear? It all makes a difference.

The vet will help you sort all this out. It's good he's coming.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

A video of his movement would be very helpful....unfortunately a written description of something like this sort of lameness is not always very clear.
You also mentioned a new trainer that you were working with recently, right? If I recall correctly, you were starting to do some new things with him - any chance the new program involves work he is not accustomed to that could have created some lameness?


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

I have dealt with a type of lameness similar to this (although its hard to tell obviously from just reading a forum).

It have seen similar injuries diagnosed everything from arthritis in the joint, tendon injury, to a hock or knee injury, to full blown EPM. That's why I asked about the toes dragging. Does he seem coordinated still, like can he move freely, but just is stiff? Can he back up okay? Can he still cross his back legs if you ask him to move over?

It could really be a number of things. He could be sore from too much work, could have twisted wrong in the pasture, or bumped his leg on something, gotten kicked, or fallen down. Or he could have some other disorder. Hopefully it is just a "twisted ankle" of sorts and will get better soon with some rest and frequent icing. Unfortunately you won't know until the vet comes.


----------



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

I know, so hard to tell until the vet comes. His leg is still and does not bend at the knee...he is a walker so his gait is already a bit different. He is stumbling front and back.


----------

